# When people ask what your squatter's symbol tattoo means...



## iamwhatiam

Maybe this is to be posted in General Banter? I dunno....I was just curious how y'all explain what your tattoo means when asked by people. I get asked pretty frequently and I always feel like I fail to give a really good definition of what the squatter culture is all about.....like I should use the opportunity to teach them better what the lifestyle is all about. I usually just say that to me it means occupying an abandoned building that could be better put to use to house people in need, or repurposing an abandoned plot of land that for example could be used to grow food on for hungry people. Folks usually seem to border on being content or bewildered with that answer. If I'm not in the mood to talk to people, I'll just tell them it's a "traveler" tattoo and leave it at that. So what does it mean for you and how do you answer the question?


----------



## Matt Derrick

i pretty much give the same answer you do. i think to most people it's not too hard of an idea to get across, so most are happy with that explanation.


----------



## WanderLost Radical

I consider the squatter's right symbol/movement to be about the right to property. accessibility to free/cheap housing, and the decriminalization of poverty. It's part of the anti-capitalist fight.


----------



## Deleted member 125

i dont have a squatters rights tattoo but i do have a very visible bindle stick and a few old hobo code symbols, and like you i usually just say they are travel tattoos.


----------



## A New Name

WanderLost Radical said:


> I consider the squatter's right symbol/movement to be about the right to property. accessibility to free/cheap housing, and the decriminalization of poverty. It's part of the anti-capitalist fight.


 I think you might mean "the right to shelter".


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Perceval said:


> I think you might mean "the right to shelter".



Yeah, my bad


----------



## autumn

Matt Derrick said:


> i pretty much give the same answer you do. i think to most people it's not too hard of an idea to get across, so most are happy with that explanation.



I didn't know that you have any tattoos, was I really that fucked up at the jambo?

@WanderLost Radical that's a great, concise explanation.

If a diehard liberal asks you about it you can't change their mind in a few sentences anyway. No need for anything contrived.


----------

